# Queen of Versailles - Any update?



## gwenco (Jan 5, 2014)

While channel surfing on a snowy Denver day yesterday, I stumbled upon a documentary on the Westgate saga of the Queen of Versailles. Was it ever finished?  The show has it as a shell but it was over two years ago.
Just curious.
TIA!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 5, 2014)

All I know is, Westgate business heated back up, and Siegels have restarted construction. Not sure of there have been any other updates, like when it will be finished.

TS


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 5, 2014)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> All I know is, Westgate business heated back up, and Siegels have restarted construction. Not sure of there have been any other updates, like when (or IF) it will be finished.
> 
> TS



Could be like the Winchester house in San Jose and never finished- in honor of all the TS owners screwed instead of the people killed by Winchester firearms.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2014)

David Siegel's Versailles Mansion To Be Completed in 2015: Report - by Megan Ribbens/ Orlando Business Journal/ bizjournals.com

"Looks like Orlando timeshare mogul David Siegel will be able to move into his Versailles mansion come 2015..."




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2014)

'Queen of Versailles' Gets Her Life Rights Back - by Sara K. Clarke/ Orlando Sentinel.com

"The Queen of Versailles has her life back.

David and Jacqueline Siegel are free to pursue their dreams of reality TV after winning a legal fight. An arbitrator recently ruled against a filmmaker who claimed the Siegels signed away rights to their life story while making the documentary "The Queen of Versailles."

"I'm so happy to actually be myself again," Jacqueline Siegel said Monday. "I feel like the queen is out of exile.".."


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like his time share staff is selling again big time.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2014)

Totally nuts.

That film disgusted me. They way they neglected their pet was horrible. Sickening.

And the scene where they put the kids in public school (but didn't sell the mansion) bothered me too - they prioritized their wealth and status over their children's academic, social, and emotional stability. Terrible people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 19, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> And the scene where they put the kids in public school (but didn't sell the mansion) bothered me too....



Doesn't bother me a bit.  Could be the best for the kids.  They might learn something seeing how those less privileged live.

George


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> Doesn't bother me a bit.  Could be the best for the kids.  They might learn something seeing how those less privileged live.
> 
> 
> 
> George




Lol I doubt the public school district they're zone for is going to have many "less privileged" kids. That school is probably filled with wealthy kids who all have parents who prioritize THINGS over education or stability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 19, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Could be like the Winchester house in San Jose and never finished- in honor of all the TS owners screwed instead of the people killed by Winchester firearms.



This is true. Rumors of continuing construction have been in news reports since 2012 but it wasn't happening. 

I don't think the link above referencing construction starting again back in June '13 was accurate. I think David kept telling the press that for the last 2 years. He loves the attention and spotlight. Here is a link from June '12 stating that construction was starting again. http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/30/uk-usa-orlando-siegel-idUSLNE86T02B20120730

I might drive by on my way home today and see if it is evident. I will lay a few hundred bucks that it will not be completed  by 2015.


----------

